# Gearhead's Guide to Android Apps



## JCz04Bimmer (Jun 6, 2003)

Just posted a new article over the weekend that I thought y'all find interesting. Some really great apps out there now that get you pretty close to what much more expensive systems give you...

http://www.onehotlap.com/2011/10/roundup-gearheads-guide-to-smartphone.html

EDIT: Also may find my earlier post about my experience with Skip Barber... (shameless plug)

http://www.onehotlap.com/2011/09/6-steps-of-successful-skip-barber.html


----------

